# what to buy



## sayeed2012 (Mar 9, 2013)

I am a serious gammer in this summur i am planing to buy a new console what should i buy xbox or ps3 or psvita or wait for ps4


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 11, 2013)

Your spelling/grammar/punctuation are so horrible and your current choices so illogically sorted that its impossible that you are a serious "gammer".

On a serious note, nobody really knows the specifications of the next Xbox or the gaming prowess of the PS4. So its next to impossible to choose between them right now. Unless you are a big fan of exclusives, then there is nothing that currently separates the two of them IMO.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Your spelling/grammar/punctuation so horrible and your current choices so illogically sorted that its impossible that you are a serious "gammer".
> 
> On a serious note, nobody really knows the specifications of the next Xbox or the gaming prowess of the PS4. So its next to impossible to choose between them right now. Unless you are a big fan of exclusives, then there is nothing that currently separates the two of them IMO.



+1, apart from that you dont factor .. how much the next generation console *is going to cost ? and when it will be released ? * Specially in India, where we got the ps3 after the European release and xbox after a year i think??


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Your spelling/grammar/punctuation so horrible and your current choices so illogically sorted that its impossible that you are a serious "gammer".
> 
> On a serious note, nobody really knows the specifications of the next Xbox or the gaming prowess of the PS4. So its next to impossible to choose between them right now. Unless you are a big fan of exclusives, then there is nothing that currently separates the two of them IMO.


+100
and btw I doubt he knows what IMO means


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2013)

sayeed2012 said:


> I am a serious gammer in this summur i am planing to buy a new console what should i buy xbox or ps3 or psvita or wait for ps4



without punctuations it seems he is telling that he'll be a serious gamer this summer. after that no one knows  

@OP: if you must, then buy a PS3. PSVita is a strict no-no..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2013)

sayeed2012 said:


> I am a serious gammer in this summur i am planing to buy a new console what should i buy xbox or ps3 or psvita or wait for ps4



get a ps3 if you are such a serious "gammer".it will keep you occupied this "summur"
and please improve your _spalling/grammur/punchuashun_


----------



## sid25290 (Mar 16, 2013)

Geez guys. That guy was just asking your opinion, no need to pick on him. 
We should make new members feel welcome instead of criticizing them. IMHO.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 16, 2013)

sid25290 said:


> Geez guys. That guy was just asking your opinion, no need to pick on him.
> We should make new members feel welcome instead of criticizing them. IMHO.



Yep, agree. But I'd like to see that the guy posting the question has done his homework, atleast part of it... Its not that we are all paid to answer people, we do it because we like doing it. And when I see someone appearing to take us for granted, asking questions that appear to have been posted without even making a simple google search on the matter, I get a little upset. Not to mention a total disregard to grammar. I'm not a grammar nazi, we all make mistakes. But if somebody doesn't have the time to place full-stops where they are needed, how can he expect us to take the time to answer him?


----------



## sayeed2012 (Mar 22, 2013)

i asked about console not my grammar i will just play who care about home work
and my spellings i am not going to write a article or something


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 22, 2013)

sayeed2012 said:


> i asked about console not my grammar i will just play *who care about home work*


 
Oh,and why so cocky? are we paid to answer you?


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 22, 2013)

sayeed2012 said:


> i asked about console not my grammar i will just play who care about home work
> and my spellings i am not going to write a article or something



Well, look here buddy. I didnt mean to hurt you, although I did. And I wasnt talking about your regular "homework". What I wanted you to do is to do a google search first.
Let me google that for you

And them maybe also have a look here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/133847-basic-console-purchasing-guide.html

And then if you are still confused/unable to make up your mind, then post your query here. By query, I mean something that makes sense (Not like comparing an Xbox 360 to a PSvita, they are targeted at two entirely different user-scenarios)
I hope that is clear.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 22, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Well, look here buddy. I didnt mean to hurt you, although I did. And I wasnt talking about your regular "homework". What I wanted you to do is to do a google search first.
> Let me google that for you
> 
> And them maybe also have a look here:
> ...




Bro,you don't need to be polite with such arrogant goofs


----------

